# Nude Espresso, another great coffee shop for caffeine addicts, Soho W1



## editor (Mar 21, 2012)

The coffee was as good as you could hope for, but the inside was a little glaringly modern for my tastes.







It's in Soho Square. Anyone been?

http://www.urban75.org/blog/nude-espresso-in-soho-square-central-london/


----------



## George & Bill (Mar 25, 2012)

This is a clone of the one in E1 - good coffee but takes itself rather too seriously...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 26, 2012)

slowjoe said:


> This is a clone of the one in E1 - good coffee but takes itself rather too seriously...


 
Trying going to Prufrock on leather lane. Even more serious ! a coffee laboratory.


----------

